# Distribution wechseln?



## fungo (16. November 2002)

Also sagen wir mal, ich habe Mandrake drauf.
Nun möchte ich mit dem gesamten System auf Debian wechseln.

Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. November 2002)

Am einfachsten wird es sein wenn Du Debian einfach drüberspielst. Vorher solltest Du natürlich Deine Daten sichern (CD's brennen, auf 2ten Rechner spielen etc.). Dann machst Du einfach eine neue Installation bei dem Deine alte Distribution gelöscht wird.
Jetzt Debian installieren und die gesicherten Daten zurückspielen->Fertig!


----------



## Christian Fein (18. November 2002)

Nun ich würde es anders machen 

dein home verzeichniss auf ne extra partion schaufeln.
Debian auf die root installieren mit all den programmen die du vorher genutzt hattest und dann home-partion auf /home mounten somit erhälst du dir deine userkonfigurationen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. November 2002)

Deswegen sagt ich ja "Daten sichern" mein lieber Holy 

Du kannst dann das System nämlich schön neu aufsetzen und dann Deine Daten zurückspielen und Du hast wieder die gleichen Einstellungen wie vorher!


----------



## Christian Fein (18. November 2002)

ja ja 

wollte doch auch nur irgenwas sagen


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. November 2002)

/offtopic
Ist ja okay Holy, entschuldige!


----------



## JoelH (19. November 2002)

*hmm,*

also wenn ich die Distrie oder so wechsle dann ach ich das auch so, ich schieb alles nach 'old (root)/' dann installier ich neu auf ner neuen Partition und kopier dann rum bzw. installiere neu was nimer get.DAs ist alles kein Thema, find ich.


----------

